# 12 guage



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i am wondering what to use for boar in my 870 slugs? buckshot? which one do you like


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

judging from the hog i killed slugs, i saw a guy shoot one with a sabot and it didnt even penetrate the shoulder


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

use slugs they'll drop em :sniper:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

dont use remington slugs, i used to swear by them, the last couple boxes ive bought have been junk, shot a buck in the head from 25 ft didnt exit or make a mess like usual


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I use Remington Cooper Solid 1 oz. on deer and never had one get out of sight. Usually went down inside 30--35 yards. These three went down in 10 yards
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/1478/scan0022rk6.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7420/scan0021cd3.jpg
http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3979 ... 004hg1.jpg


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

Any slugs will do. Esp if your within 50 yards.


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

nmubowyer said:


> dont use remington slugs, i used to swear by them, the last couple boxes ive bought have been junk, shot a buck in the head from 25 ft didnt exit or make a mess like usual


Sounds like you didn't do something right. First off, why would you shoot a deer in the head? It just increases your chances of missing....and wounding an animal.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

first time i saw him i shot four times hitting him three times cuz he kept in sight, so i kept shootin to make sure he went down, i hit him in the shoulder, the lungs and the guts, my dad and i tracked him a mile and jumped him again i shot twice, doubled lunged him on one, he ran and went down, he tried to get back up again so i put one right behind the ear, which finally dropped him, but the slug didnt exit like they usually do, ive shot quite a few deer with my 12 gauge and the remington slugs and this is the first one that went more than 25 ft, so i dont know if you consider double lunging them doing something wrong. my dad and i have used those remington rifled slugs for years without any problems til this year, most of those slugs on this deer didnt go through both sides of the body like they usually do either


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

all of those shots were at about 25 yards by the way


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow. Either trash your gun and get a new one or spend more time at the range.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

:eyeroll: uke: What! dude all that and it didnt die! poor deer. I'da chased it down with my buck knife and slit it's neck.Save som integrity and put it out of its missery I agree with blood trail


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for all you guys help


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey bud,
The best of the best are the "Dixie Slugs", the Terminator kills everything. No question.

And I dont see how a deer diddnt go down with a slug to the head
I also dont see anything wrong with head shots. I try and shoot all (clean) shots to the head and have NEVER seen bambi or porky take step one after catching it in the face. Hell a deers head is smaller that a football and a 3" mag slug is the size of a AA battery, sounds like a safe kill to me...or at least it has always been in my experence.

Try the "Dixie Slugs" as they have dropped many a big mean Fl tusker in thier tracks on shot #1


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

well if you looking at a deer you might consider mounting I would never shoot it in the head with a slug.messy messy uke:


----------



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey there fellows,

I would not hesitate to use any good quality slug. I'm not sure why NMU's slugs failed to do the job, but if he double lunged the deer with his 4th shot, then it stands to reason that the shells were working...

Be that as it may, I have taken many hogs with standard Forster slugs. Shot placement is critical as it is with all game.

Here's an article I wrote some time back covering a Horseback Hog Hunt.

Regards,
Albert A Rasch
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

ive shot quite a few deer with those slugs, and im pretty sure i got a bad box. but i made some good shots one that buck hittin him 5 of 7 times and 5 of those shots were running, bloodtrail maybe you should get the facts about what happened before you start talkin about needing to spend time at the range...anyway im just sayin after that i wouldnt trust rem slugs on a hog that could get you if you didnt kill him..by the way that head shot was an offhand finisher shot that went right in his ear, exactly were i was aiming


----------

